# Skegness - 1st to 3rd Feb 2008 - Nice site - FREE swimming!



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im putting the feelers out to see if anyone fancies a weekend in Skegness on 1st to 3rd Feb.

Best rate I can get is £15 per unit per night (based on 10 units, give or take a few), but that gives you free access to the swimming pool all weekend (10am - 8pm) and a service pitch with drainage, water, tv point. Can accomodate all sizes of motorhome/RV. Dogs and kids welcome. Hotel with restaurant on site. Playgrounds, walks, bus into town... lots to do.

http://www.southview-leisure.com/touring.php

Who's interested?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We would have been intrested but Gill is at work on the Saturday. 

Looks a very nice site, could fancy a look there some time.

Richard


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

hi snelly ,we have been ther lots of times a good place, count us in be great to see you all again.


keith, kath, farhan


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

LittleKath00 said:


> hi snelly ,we have been ther lots of times a good place, count us in be great to see you all again.
> 
> keith, kath, farhan


Would be good to see you three again too!


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I could only do the Saturday night, would that be a prob, we work until Saturday lunch time


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Mr & Mrs Snelly.....Yep !! count Gill and me in...It will be nice to meet up again. We might only be able to get there on Saturday as Gill is at work , but we will try to get there on the Friday. Is this ok ?
Paul


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Shane are you sure they are open 1st Feb as it says on there website the don't open till 1st March


I like Skeggy :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shane, we will be in Skeggy from the 9th till 16th Feb (Skegness Sands CC site) Half term Hols


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

MandyandDave said:


> Hi Shane, we will be in Skeggy from the 9th till 16th Feb (Skegness Sands CC site) Half term Hols


Watch out for me :wink: if we aren't away I will be walking my two Welshies up by there..............don't know if you are aware (you probably are) but the local pub the Dunes burnt down.........however the one which is a short walk up the Prom, The Lookout which normally closes in winter has remained open this winter as we walked by the other day I noticed they are doing lunches too.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

(phew) thats a relief, ..will keep an eye out for you, or better still drop in and say hello  

Regards MnD


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

MandyandDave said:


> (phew) thats a relief, ..will keep an eye out for you, or better still drop in and say hello
> 
> Regards MnD


If we aren't away will def look for you.............the cafe up on that top corner also has stayed open even on cold windy days the hot choc is delicious and I think they are doing a cheap lunch roast beef etc for around £3 something.

We are hoping to go to Cornwall or Scotland at some point but as I say will let you know nearer the time.


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

hi snelly,

do we book our self or is it a group booking


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I spoke to Shane last night, he is at work today so he might get on line any minute or not all. 

The site is open Jac. Kath, hold on for a while, Shane is going to talk to them today to find out how they want us to do it

stew


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We might be interested if Brenda can get the Friday off work, we had planned to take the Grandkids away that weekend so all been well skeggy would be nice.


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

Snelly, have you managed to find out if we need to book as a group or on our own.
Kath


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi for those of you going to Skegness I thought you might be interested to know that there is a takeaway that does Pizza Kebab etc and I can recommend them............they is happy to deliver to caravan sites.

The place is called Efes and the number is 01754-611548 minimum order for delivery is £7 they also do burgers etc 

HTH I know sometimes it is handy to know of a decent takeaway for anyone that likes seafood I can recommend the seafood pizza.

*Edit ps if you like chinese number for delivery is 01754 612123 again can recommend.


----------

